# Hot pixels/dead pixels on sensor



## play (Jul 17, 2013)

Last night I decided to check for hot pixels on my sensor, and I found 2. . Took a pic in complete darkness with 30 sec exposure. The camera automatically chose ISO 100. I was in shutter speed priority mode. 

Anyways, I took 5 images and I found 2 consistent red spots on the same 2 locations. Is it called hot pixels? How to GET RID of them? Is it something normal that is found normally on most camera sensors?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2013)

With a the lens removed and the body cap in place, or with lens mounted and the lens cap on, start a manual cleaning and let the camera sit for ~30 seconds, then power it off. That should 'remap' those hot pixels.


----------



## play (Jul 23, 2013)

I did sensor cleaning but those 3 spots are still there. Is this phenomenon normal or should I return the camera to Amazon or Canon for replacement?


----------



## play (Aug 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> With a the lens removed and the body cap in place, or with lens mounted and the lens cap on, start a manual cleaning and let the camera sit for ~30 seconds, then power it off. That should 'remap' those hot pixels.



http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/8200780900.html

T2i tutorial for manual clean. Strange thing about EOS M is, it does not have "Clean Manually" option like most Canon DSLRs have. See the image in step 4-2, how the "Clean Manually" option is available. For EOS M, I tried "Clean now" option, but did not help at all. Shame on Canon for forgetting to include "clean manually" option for EOS M.


----------



## markr041 (Aug 14, 2013)

play said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > With a the lens removed and the body cap in place, or with lens mounted and the lens cap on, start a manual cleaning and let the camera sit for ~30 seconds, then power it off. That should 'remap' those hot pixels.
> ...


The instructions in the EOS M manual are EXACTLY the same as for the T2i tutorial. The 'Manual Cleaning' option is also described in the manual for the EOS M. Shame on you for providing a misleading statement


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought hot or dead pixels are ones that had burned out and are no longer usable. Are you telling me there is a way to clean the camera to bring them back to life???

I have some on my 5Dmk2, but only notice them when shooting very high ISO.


----------



## play (Aug 14, 2013)

markr041 said:


> play said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Shame on you for not checking the menu on an actual EOS M. If you did, you will know what I'm talking about. EOS M menu do not have "Clean Manually" option at all. There is "Clean Now" option, but that's about it. All the Canon DSLRs have 3 options under sensor clean menu. EOS M has only 2.


----------

